# FOUND!! The Muzigraf Rock and Blues Slide Rule for Guitar



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

A few years back I posted some pics of my Ronny Lee guitar chord wheel. At the time I couldn't find it's partner my circa 1973 muzigraf rock and blues slide rule for guitar. Apparently it slid behind a book case and I just found it the other day. I have fun with these devices. There's a lot of info there. I thought some of you would enjoy another trip down memory lane.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thats really cool... I wonder if there is a phone app that does that now?


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Thats really cool... I wonder if there is a phone app that does that now?


There's gotta be right? I found something like it somewhere I don't remember. This is good, no software updates needed!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I made one with a clear celluloid page protector, magic marker, and a piece of heavy paper about the year this appeared, still have it.


----------

